# Setting a default phone when more than one phone is paired



## Cupcake68 (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't know if this is something that can be changed, but it seems like it should be possible. My husband has a Malibu and I have a 2012 Cruze. We both have the iPhone 4s, and both phones are paired with both cars. He primarily drives the Malibu, but will drive my Cruze on the weekend or if we are going somewhere together. My question is this: is there a way to set the default phone to his phone for the Malibu and my phone for the Cruze? No matter which car, if we are in it together, it always connects tomy husband's phone. Even more annoying, I was leaving to go somewhere and he was in the yard cutting the grass (with his phone on his hip) and my car connected to his phone, and then when I was out of range, it didn't connect with mine. I had to mess with the settings and get it connected while I was driving - not cool. Another time, we were somewhere together, in separate cars (he was driving his dad's car); I was following him, and my Cruze connected to his phone!! We have tried removing the phones and pairing again, and no matter what we do, he is always listed as phone number 1. HELP!!!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If I recall the owner's manual correctly, the first phone paired is the default for outbound calls.


----------



## Cupcake68 (Jun 22, 2012)

obermd said:


> If I recall the owner's manual correctly, the first phone paired is the default for outbound calls.


Unfortunately, that doesn't seem to hold true. I saw that too, and we deleted both phones and started from scratch, making mine the first phone and it just appears to have a mind of its own. As soon as we put my husband's in, it throws his rights back into the number 1 spot. It's very frustrating. Thank you very much for your reply, though; I appreciate your input.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'll try with my wife's phone in my Cruze and see what happens.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Cupcake68 said:


> I don't know if this is something that can be changed, but it seems like it should be possible. My husband has a Malibu and I have a 2012 Cruze. We both have the iPhone 4s, and both phones are paired with both cars. He primarily drives the Malibu, but will drive my Cruze on the weekend or if we are going somewhere together. My question is this: is there a way to set the default phone to his phone for the Malibu and my phone for the Cruze? No matter which car, if we are in it together, it always connects tomy husband's phone. Even more annoying, I was leaving to go somewhere and he was in the yard cutting the grass (with his phone on his hip) and my car connected to his phone, and then when I was out of range, it didn't connect with mine. I had to mess with the settings and get it connected while I was driving - not cool. Another time, we were somewhere together, in separate cars (he was driving his dad's car); I was following him, and my Cruze connected to his phone!! We have tried removing the phones and pairing again, and no matter what we do, he is always listed as phone number 1. HELP!!!



Cupcake68,
If multiple paired cell phones are within range of the system, the system connects to the first available paired cell phone in the order that they were first paired to the system. To link to a different phone, the phone must be in the vehicle and available to be connected to the Bluetooth system before the process is started.
1. Press the CONFIG button.
2. Select Phone Settings.
3. Select Bluetooth.
4. Select Device List.
5. Select the new phone to link to and follow the on screen prompts.
If delete is selected, the highlighted phone will be deleted. You are able to read information on this in your owner's manual starting on page 7-23. I hope this helps! If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

